
The battle within Unicode over a frowning poo emoji - jenny8lee
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/inside-the-great-poop-emoji-feud
======
wodenokoto
At least they mention that emojis exist in unicode to make compatibility with
text encoded on japanese phones.

I suppose the reason why Apple followed Softbank reference images and not KDDI
or DoCoMo (last one would probably have been the closest to an authority on
the matter, yet not mentioned) is because iPhones were originally released
only on Softbank in Japan, and emoji were a originally a japan-only feature on
the iPhone.

Why would they follow KDDIs reference images when emoji was a feature for
Softbank costumers?

~~~
xelxebar
This isn't a meaningful observation or anything, but you used both "emojis"
and "emoji" as the plural of "emoji". My brain tripped over that for some
reason.

~~~
wodenokoto
At first I thought maybe it was just autocorrect, but after rereading my
comment a few times, I think I was thinking of emojis as a series of images in
one paragraph and as a concept in another, hence the lack of plural S for the
concept

------
gumby
Seems like one big simplification would be to make a bunch of base
“characters” (face, poo, dog, etc) and a bunch of combining characters
(smiling, frowning, crying etc).

The current crop could be precomposed characters.

~~~
dugword
Agreed, seems like an obvious solution since they already have the joining
character defined for this purpose: [https://emojipedia.org/emoji-zwj-
sequences/](https://emojipedia.org/emoji-zwj-sequences/)

------
PostOnce
the obvious solution imo is to add an emotional modifier as with the skin tone
modifier

that would allow essentially any emoji object to be assigned emotions, sad car
needs repairs, angry envelope is a bill, etc

but then the same question, where does it end, are we trying to replace the
whole range of actual language with likely ambiguous pictographs? what is the
purpose of emoji?

~~~
tscs37
I believe Tom Scott (YouTuber) also proposed a vomit Modifier.

Vomit poop emoji is really disgusting stuff.

